# Hackinstosh: Installer Lion sur Une partition PC



## Cannone12 (3 Décembre 2011)

Hackinstosh: Installer Lion sur Une partition PC
bonjour, je voudrais installer Installer Mac os X Lion sur une partition Pc, c'est a dire au demarrage, choisir demarrer sur mac ou sur PC a l'aide de UniBeast

merci


----------



## Flibust007 (3 Décembre 2011)

Au diable !
Ce n'est pas ici que tu vas recevoir une réponse.
Bien que ... vu le nombre croissant de tricheurs de l'autre monde qui surviennent dans le nôtre !
Ce n'est pas pour rien qu'Apple ne cesse de nous restreindre nos libertés.


----------



## photo4photos (31 Janvier 2012)

"Notre monde"... Certains ne manque pas d'air ! 
Ce monde est à tout le monde à ce que je sache non ? Ce n'est pas la propriété privé d'un tel ou d'un tel hormis celle d'Apple.
Donc "notre monde", tu m'excuseras mais c'est un peu border line.
Pour le hackintosh, sinon, tu t'es un peu trompé de fofo je crois...

Va plutot sur hack my mac ou insanely mac !

Cependant, pour contraster un peu Le notre monde, j'ai remonté il y a quelques années un power mac G5 (donc bien mac) mais j'ai du changé des composants ce qui l'a transformé en hack (car je ne pouvais plus booter osx et cela était ennuyeux car mac à l'origine). Dans quel monde était-ce ? Je ne sais pas, peut-être un peu dans le mien.
À bon entendeur.


----------



## Keikoku (1 Février 2012)

> Au diable !
> Ce n'est pas ici que tu vas recevoir une réponse.
> Bien que ... vu le nombre croissant de tricheurs de l'autre monde qui surviennent dans le nôtre !
> Ce n'est pas pour rien qu'Apple ne cesse de nous restreindre nos libertés.


Précisons que malgré ce qu'en dit apple, ça leur arrange tout autant que des gens hackent apple. je m'explique:

Pour vendre un os à 30.-, ce n'est visiblement pas sur ça qu'ils font leur bénéfices. Apple fait du bénéf sur ses macvhines, mais pas seulement.

Si tu as un mac, tu achètes aussi des produits apple, comme des ipads, iphone et j'en passe. Tu utilises du coup également l'apple store, et tu te procures des applications avec (sauf si tu jailbreak, ce qui techniquement n'est pas illégal en europe...)

Au final, je pense qu'apple est bien content d'avoir des gens qui taupent mac tout en achetant les produits qui vont avec plutot que de ne pas s'intéresser à apple tout court...

Ah et, précisons que si certaines personnes se font des hackintosh (comme moi), c'est parfois aussi parce que les prix démesurés d'apple (suffit de comparer l'apple display et ses capacités dérisoirs pour 1000 CHF, et un BenQ qui fait mieux pour 200.- CHF), ne sont pas forcément accessible aux membres du Tiers-Etat, pour rester dans ton super contexte des "mondes"... (merci le Haut-Clergé )

Enfin... Ce sont toujours les élitistes qui finissent les plus frustrés et malheureux 

Bon après-midi 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h12 ----------




Cannone12 a dit:


> Hackinstosh: Installer Lion sur Une partition PC
> bonjour, je voudrais installer Installer Mac os X Lion sur une partition Pc, c'est a dire au demarrage, choisir demarrer sur mac ou sur PC a l'aide de UniBeast
> 
> merci




Au fait, pour répondre à ta question! J'ai posté récemment un sujet sur la création d'imac au complet, et j'ai reçu énormément d'aide de la part de la communauté. Même si ça semble fastidieux, si tu consultes l'entier du sujet tu trouveras forcément des réponses.

Le sujet Hackintosh 

Amicalement, Gabriel.


----------



## icerose (2 Février 2012)

salut a tous 


 donc pour repondre a la question  de Cannone12
le mieux et le plus simple tu installes sous lion biensur chameleon v5 
et tu reboot tu aura le choix directement 


HS:je commence a bien t'aimer keikoku 

bien penser pour photo4photos ( j ai eu se genre de soucci mon tournesol)

et bon je pense pas que le debat proapple hackintosh aide vraiment 
sa serai simpa de creer une section pour les hackintosh sa reglerai le probleme
perso si je suis sous seven et lion en hackintosh 
car de depanne et je bricole pas mal et donc selon se que je fais il me faut l'un ou l'autre 
exemple je teste des webcam apple et sous seven elle fonctionnent pas mais sous facetime oui 
et  j'avais deja un pc


----------



## photo4photos (3 Février 2012)

Bref, unibeast marche plutôt bien ! Je tiens à préciser d'ailleurs que tonymacosx86 créateur de unibeast insiste pour acheter l'appli. Donc apple est bien au courant.


----------



## Keikoku (3 Février 2012)

icerose a dit:


> salut a tous
> 
> 
> HS:je commence a bien t'aimer keikoku



Ce qui est marrant, c'est que c'est difficile de savoir s'il fait partie de la bourgeoisie ou du haut clergé. il est aussi fanatique que le second, et aussi riche que le premier. Suffit de voir la compo de son mac: intel i7 16 go avec ssd et tout le bordel...

Aller... 3800 CHF à tout péter? 

No comment.

PS: Moi aussi je t'aime mon petit icerose


----------



## icerose (3 Février 2012)

perso je me vois mal avec un vrai mac a savoir que j aime bien la pomme et que je tourne surtout type de machine 
linux compris je suis pas un cador en info mais je me suis fait un super ami 
google pour pas le cité 
et du coup je passe mon temps a bidouiller un peu tout 
apres en therme de style l'avantage du pc et de pouvoir changer tout 


tiens meme pouvoir faire du tuning sans probléme je suis pas adepte mais les apple au prix qu ils sont sa fait  peur de modifier 
or un pc non


----------



## Keikoku (6 Février 2012)

icerose a dit:


> tiens meme pouvoir faire du tuning sans probléme je suis pas adepte mais les apple au prix qu ils sont sa fait  peur de modifier
> or un pc non



C'est clair, d'autant plus que quand tu ouvres ton mac (à plus forte raison iMac), tu auras toujours des problèmes au montage. Le problème le plus reccurent du mac étant bien evidemment la poussière qui va se mettre entre la vitre de protection et l'ecran. Tu aura beau avoir un chiffon à poussière ou tout ce que tu veux, tu en auras toujours des traces....

Donc ouvrir son iMac, c'est presque niquer son écran...

En plus apple s'amuse à souder les cartes graphiques, pour mieux nous entiber, donc tu peux pratiquement rien modifer à l'intérieur...

Bref, c'est franchement borf...


----------

